# Crochet betta progress



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have the tail done, working on the body


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

ooo i cant wait to see when it;s done :3


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I got the body done except for the sewing and stuffing


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Oooh cute! I can't wait to see the finished fishy!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

harder than I expected lol


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

It's just awesome to see someone who can do amazing things with their hands like you. Unfortunately it reminds me of my lack of any skill in things like beading, knotting, knitting or crochet. I can't even make simple gimp bracelets I see children make!

Anyway, I admire you for taking on a more complex task and wish you the best in your crochet betta. I hope to see a final copy!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Been crocheting for the better part of 9 years


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

The tail looks great! I can't wait to see what this little guy looks like!


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

WOW!!!!!
That's so neat and tidy.
I absolutely SUCK at crocheting, when it comes to neatness.
I normally crochet for fun, and usually when I'm trying hard I screw up badly, and when I'm just barely paying attention, it turns out beautifully.
I once made an absolutely PERFECT sphere of yarn from crocheting it, and I put it on my nightstand because it was just too cute (weird, eh??)
Aaaaand the next morning I saw my cat swatting it around the dining room, on the other side of the house.
And the cats and dog aren't allowed in my room due to my allergies.
Meaning that my cat jumped over my baby gate, onto my bed, crawled OVER me, probably slept with me for the better part of the night, and stole my awesome crochet ball xD
I don't mind though.....it's so cute to see the kitties playing with it.


----------



## BettaBuddy123 (May 13, 2012)

Wow! That looks amazing. I have tried crocheting, but I never get very far without ending up with a big knot. Any tips for a newbie?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Hm...tips for a newbie. xD I am still a noob


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

After nine years you still consider yourself a beginner? Well, I guess there's always things you can improve on and learn, so no one ever really knows everything they could.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It's hard for me to do anything more than the basic things


----------



## BettaBuddy123 (May 13, 2012)

Hahaha! Well, I guess I'll just keep making knot balls then until I get better!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I can crochet a chain stitch like a pro. Anyone need a mile long but one stitch wide blanket? ;-)

I'm looking forward to seeing the finished fishie!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I made a blanket like that. I made his front fins a sea foam green.


----------



## quakersteph (Jun 7, 2012)

I love to crochet as well, such a great stress reliever! I've looked for patterns, but haven't really been able to find any and been too busy to create one (plus working on finishing a super-detailed baby blanket, lol). Would you be interested in sharing or selling your pattern?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

to make the betta I am doing. All you do is the basic circle stitch, and chain stitch.


----------



## quakersteph (Jun 7, 2012)

Guess I was trying to over think it, lol, thanks! Can't wait to see yours when it's finished


----------

